# Hardcore Decoy opinons



## findem (Sep 6, 2009)

i have heard good and bad about hardcore decoys...they look small in pictures but still look nice. are they worth buyin or should i just stick to big foots and ghg


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

Heve been wondering the same? Contemplating adding some to my GHGs to add some diff postures and body styles? Would love to hear from some guys who have used them!!


----------



## findem (Sep 6, 2009)

ya and they are 110 per6 on rogers shipped free


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

That is something else i cant figure out, rogers price is so much lower than everyones on HCs? ? ? ?


----------



## ranger kid (Jul 26, 2008)

The new HC's have a little different paint the the older ones. The new one are very good paint, tried to scratch with fingernail and key and paint held good. They are a 2 piece decoy now, and are about the same size as a avery lesser. They have a one piece metal stand again.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

OUR DICK'S HERE IN ERIE, PA WANTS $149.99 FOR THE FULL-BODIES!!, AND AS IAMALLARDMAN STATED, ON ROGER'S, THEY'RE ONLY $109.00 WITH FREE SHIPPING AND NO TAX...AT LEAST IF YOU DON'T LIVE IN MISSOURI!! THE PICS ON ROGERS LOOK LIKE THEY DO HAVE A SHINE TO THEM AND I CAN'T SEE IF THE HEADS ARE DETACHABLE, BUT THE DETAIL LOOKS QUITE GOOD!! I CAN TELL YOU THEY LOOK TO BE ABOUT "STANDARD SIZE" WHEN I SAW THEM AT DICK'S. NOT HUGE BUT NOT TINY EITHER. MAY HAVE TO PIC UP A DOZEN OR SO?...


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

hunting buddy bought 3 dozen off rogers (1.5 dz feeders, 1 dz actives, and one finisher pack) ive hunted over them and they are about the exact size of my FFD lesser's the hardcores might be a little wider and longer but not really taller...they all have detachable heads except for the sleeper, rester, and callback heads that come with the finisher pack are one piece decoys...hope that helps


----------



## NRP (Sep 10, 2009)

Started our spread last year with 2 dozen of the 'new' HC harvester pack.

PRO's: very life like, removable flocked heads, durable, steel ring base, great for filling in spots, different body positions

CON's: give off some glare, body collects dew, need a good wind to get movement, the strap on the body is tight and a pain in the *** when setting up in the cold

We now have 4 dozen FFD's and still use the HC's to fill in spots. As far as size; I think size of flock is more important then size of an individual decoy body. I would say for the price at Roger's the HC decoys would not be a bad investment.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

what decoys dont collect dew besides ffd's, the con about those is, every lil piece of cotton or somethin like that sticks to them


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

A buddy bought two dozen before the season. We used them opening day and noticed the birds stopped finishing once the sun got over the trees. Got out of the blinds and looked at the deeks and the Hardcores where shining like stars.

Needless to say we didn't use them the rest of the weekend.

He sold the deeks 4 days later.

IMHO there are only two kinds of "affordable" fullbody decoys. Bigfoot and FFDs.

you won't see another kind of decoy in my spread.


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey guys, thanks for the input!! Think ill just stick to my GHGs!! the thought of diff body styles is what had me thinking of picking some up, as well as the price! However my GHGs have never let me down!!


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

dave smith all the way 8)


----------



## Fred_Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

I heard of a dead goose falling on a brand new HC, and the decoy shattered into pieces. Funny story I thought.


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

Fred_Bear said:


> I heard of a dead goose falling on a brand new HC, and the decoy shattered into pieces. Funny story I thought.


Same thing happens to a GHG. I have several busted ones to prove it.


----------



## sdgoosehunter16 (Sep 22, 2009)

well idk i shot a goose from corn and my deeks were out maybe 40-60 yards and i shot this goose and it hit the head of one of my buddies FFD's and about the only thing that happened to the decoy was some feathers from the goose stuck to it!! :lol:


----------



## Fred_Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah and I've seen a carry lite full body get knocked 10 yards away with no damage but a few blood stains on it. I think it has more to do with how or where it hits the decoy than what brand it is. But I betcha a Bigfoot could take dead geese fallin it with no problems.


----------

